# Can't Sleep



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

College has really taken a toll on my sleep habits......

Shot a few pics of the RBs.... nothing crazy just a handful worth showing. Enjoy


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice colors Roc
I like them a lot.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

nice shots- thanks for sharing


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn those are some beautiful shots! Your reds look prett damn nice too.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

P's looking good









Do you got any pics of the tank it looks like it's a nice setup


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, healthy looking red


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love it. you have great looking piranha and setup


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments all! I'll have to get a full tank shot once I get the plants to grow back in.....


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Amazing shots! Great looking fish!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking reds, Rocco!...the black substrate brings out their colors!...they rock like a EUROPE concert!!!...


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

great pics, get some full tank shots soon


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice shots.. Looks like it is starting to fill in pretty good!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

lo4life said:


> Nice shots.. Looks like it is starting to fill in pretty good!


Yeah it took about two weeks for the clovers to take a hold but they're starting to kick a55 now. I say about another two weeks and it should make a nice lawn.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

they look very phat and healthy.

Goodjob


----------

